# Jeep CJ7 Conversion



## headshox (Jun 5, 2009)

I was thinking about converting my old CJ7 to electric. I'm not really using it and the engine is on its last legs. I've read some on EV conversion and I know that CJ's are not the best vehicle to convert because of the lack of space for batt's and the terrible aerodynamics but that being said im looking for a project to do and I've only got about a 20 mile commute round trip (great commuter car).

What do you think? If its somthing I should persue then where the heck do I start?

Thanks
Ben


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

if you like it, do it.. 20 mile range shouldn't be unattainable.. 

start with the wiki.. upper left hand corner of the site!!! Read, read, read. And check out as many other conversions as possible. Also, check www.evalbum.com and search for jeep.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Also, read and watch everything on http://www.kiwiev.com/, it's a very good and pedagogic site!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Actually if you make brackets to fit batteries under the body you could probably fit a decent number of batteries, and 20 miles of range should be easy, even with a CJ.


----------



## m38mike (Dec 27, 2008)

headshox,

I'm converting an old willys jeep. I've got a thread in this section about it, "My Electro-Willys needs help" With a CJ7, you have lots more room than I do, and I'm working on a 40 mile conversion. Yup, it means you'll loose the back seat to batteries, but you should have lots of room under the hood for many of the pack batteries. 

I'd start by deciding just how far you want to go, and how fast. There are some good equations out there that will help you determine how much power you need based on your distance and speed. Then you can work on what voltage you want in your pack, and how many batt's you'll need to produce the power you'll need for your miles and speed. Then it's time to look at motors and controllers and the rest of the hardware to make it all work.

That's my thought to share.


----------

